# Авиация > Холодная война >  сбитых самолетов фотографии

## МиГ-23

сбитых самолетов фотографииhttp://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...pur-War/page24
Египетские МиГ-21 сбит 1973

----------


## МиГ-23

Египетские МиГ-21 сбит 1973
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...Yum-Kippur-War

----------


## МиГ-23

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...ppur-War/page2Израильских самолетов, сбитых 1973

----------


## МиГ-23

Израильские F-4 Phantom сбит 1973
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...ppur-War/page7

----------


## МиГ-23

Израильских самолетов, сбитых 1973 и египетский самолет сбит в 1973 году

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...pur-War/page44

----------


## МиГ-23

Израильский вертолет сбит 1973


http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...pur-War/page45

----------


## МиГ-23

египетский вертолет сбит 1973
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...pur-War/page54

----------


## МиГ-23

Израильские мираж III сбит 1973

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...pur-War/page69

----------


## МиГ-23

Сирийская вертолет "Газель" сбит в июне 1982 над Ливаном

----------


## МиГ-23

Израильские AH-1 Cobra вертолет сбит в июне 1982 над Ливаном

http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...non-losses.htm

----------


## МиГ-23

Сирийская МиГ-23 сбили в июне 1982 над Ливаном

----------


## МиГ-23

американский F-4 сбит над Ираком в 1991 году
http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...ed&pid=1006164
http://www.pats-world.com/gulfwar/abdr-f4.htm

----------


## МиГ-23

американский F-16 сбит над Ираком в 1991 году
http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...ed&pid=1006164

----------


## МиГ-23

МиГ-23 сбит ВМС США F-14 в 1989 году
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FNPv...layer_embedded
Иракских МиГ-25, сбитого F-16
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rm_n...eature=related
Иракских МиГ-25 сбит F-15
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ5N5...eature=related
Иракских МиГ-23 сбит F-15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsbFB...eature=related

----------


## МиГ-23

Американский A-6 сбит над Ливаном 1984

http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_278.shtml

----------


## МиГ-23

Американский F-4 сбит войны во Вьетнаме


http://wuxinghongqi.blogspot.com/200...air-force.html

http://www.rusadas.com/2013/08/el-ar...ruces-con.html

----------


## МиГ-23

Сирийская боевых самолетов сбили в июне 1982 над Ливаном 

http://www.liberty05.com/civilwar/civi2.html

----------


## МиГ-23

американский A-10 сбит над Ираком в 1991 году
http://worldwidewarpigs.blogspot.com...1_archive.html
http://www.pats-world.com/gulfwar/abdr-181.htm
http://www.pats-world.com/gulfwar/a10_combat_losses.htm
http://www.pats-world.com/gulfwar/abdr-197.htm

----------


## МиГ-23

американский F-14 пилот спасают после был сбит над Ираком в 1991 году

http://www.specialoperations.com/Ope...perations1.htm

----------


## МиГ-23

Panavia торнадо сбит над Ираком в 1991 году
http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...p?t114016.html

----------


## МиГ-23

Фолклендской войны

сбит IAI Dagger 21-05-82,



сбит A-4B  12-05-82.


Sala Malvinas

----------


## МиГ-23

Кадр фотокинупулемета самолета МиГ-17 Ле Тронг Лонга. Хорошо виден «Фантом», 17 июня 1965 гhttp://lib.rus.ec/b/455057/read

----------


## 13th

> Кадр фотокинупулемета самолета МиГ-17 Ле Тронг Лонга


Действительно ли пленка ФКП могла сохраниться после катастрофы (самолет был потерян в том бою вместе с пилотом)?

----------


## МиГ-23

Иракский солдат смотрит на обломки иранского «Фантома» F4, сбитого войсками Ирака, в музее ВВС в Багдаде, 1984 год. Фото: Herve Merliac / AP

Подробнее http://rusplt.ru/world/poslednyaya-k...yna-14175.html

----------


## МиГ-23

*сбит OA-10 19-01-1991*
0610 Z, Loss, Ras Al Mishab, IR-SAM
OV-10A, Bureau No. 155435, Side Number 11, VMO-2
Pilot: Lt. Col. Clifford M. Acree, POW
FAC/ALO: CWO-4 Guy L. Hunter, POW
At dawn on 19 January 1991, Acree and Hunter launched on a FAC mission into the Kuwait Theater of Operations (KTO). Call sign "Hostage" was from VMO-2, based at King Abdul Aziz airfield.
The aircrew proceeded to the same area where they had operated the previous day, controlling USMC AV-8B Harriers on air strikes against Iraqi artillery positions. Upon entering the area they located an Iraqi rocket unit and were awaiting the arrival of strike aircraft to take out the enemy position.
On a second reconnaissance pass of the area they were hit by an Iraqi surface-to-air missile that blew off one of the aircraftâ€™s two engines. The explosion also set the aircraft on fire and wounded the two-crew members. CWO-4 Hunter was struck unconscious by missile shrapnel that shattered the canopy. Although also wounded in the explosion, Lt. Col. Acree remained alert and successfully ejected both aircrews from the stricken aircraft.
Both aviators landed in the middle of an Iraqi infantry division and were captured immediately. Lt. Col. Acree and CWO-4 Hunter were imprisoned for the duration of the war, and were released on the 5th of March. Both were turned over to the International Red Cross, and were subsequently flown to Bahrain for medical treatment aboard the hospital ship USNS Mercy. They accompanied the rest of the American POWs home to Andrews AFB one week later.



Summary of events - ARC Discussion Forums - Page 4
*сбит A-10 1991*
Coalition Aircraft Attrition

0932 Z Loss KKMC IR-SAM
A-10A Serial No. 77-0197, 23rd TASS, 602nd TACW
Pilot: 1st Lt. Patrick B. Olson KIA

Nail six-nine was coving an allied ground attack with two other A-10 when a missile hit his aircraft. The second A-10 flight joined on him and observed that there where holes in the bottom of his fuselage, rudders where gouged, and fragmentation damage to the engines. Olson was flying in manual reversion and losing oil pressure to the right engine.
Coming into KKMC, it was established the aircraft had no elevator control. Instead of ejecting, Lt. Olson proceeded to land the aircraft. The aircraft hit short of the runway and the right main gear sheared off. The plane began sliding and turning sideways then the left wing started getting lift and aircraft got airborne again. The left wing kept getting lift and the plane rolled inverted and came back down erupting in an explosion. Lt. Olson was killed instantly.

----------


## МиГ-23

Останки F-86 "Сейбра", сбитого 10 октября 1958 гВОЗДУШНАЯ ВОЙНА НАД ТАЙВАНЬСКИМ ПРОЛИВОМ / Авиация и космонавтика 1999 03

----------


## МиГ-23

Шебанов Фёдор Акимович - военный летчик Герой Советского Союза - Красные соколы. Русские авиаторы летчики-асы 1914 - 1953. Russian Fighter Aces of 1914 - 1953

----------


## МиГ-23

На месте падения сбитого «Миража» из 119-й АЭ. Октябрь 1973 г.Dassault Mirage III

----------


## МиГ-23

Иранский "Фантом", сбитый иракцами в районе города Талили 20 лет назад и обнаруженный американцами в 2003 году.McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom II

----------


## МиГ-23

F-16 сбитого 2015

----------


## МиГ-23

Saudi says no F-15 was shot down in Yemen
Saudi Arabia clarified that none of its fighter aircraft was shot down over Yemen. Photos on the internet show a pylon with two AIM-9 missiles and an external fuel tank.

Саудовская говорит нет F-15 был сбит в Йемене
Саудовская Аравия уточнила, что ни один из ее самолетов-истребителей не был сбит над Йемен. Фотографии в Интернете показывают пилон с двумя AIM-9 ракет и внешнего топливного бака.

http://alert5.com/2015/05/25/saudi-s...down-in-yemen/

----------


## МиГ-23

> Saudi says no F-15 was shot down in Yemen
> Saudi Arabia clarified that none of its fighter aircraft was shot down over Yemen. Photos on the internet show a pylon with two AIM-9 missiles and an external fuel tank.
> 
> Саудовская говорит нет F-15 был сбит в Йемене
> Саудовская Аравия уточнила, что ни один из ее самолетов-истребителей не был сбит над Йемен. Фотографии в Интернете показывают пилон с двумя AIM-9 ракет и внешнего топливного бака.
> 
> Alert 5 » Saudi says no F-15 was shot down in Yemen - Military Aviation News


http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/was...-ye-1706663087

Вложение 71239Вложение 71239

----------


## МиГ-23

Saudi (RSLFAF) AH-64 Apache attack helicopter reported 05AUG15 to be shot down by Yemeni SAM in the district of Harad, in the western Yemeni province of Hajjah.
Саудовская (RSAF) AH-64 Apache ударный вертолет сообщил 05AUG15 быть сбит йеменского SAM в районе Харада, в западной части йеменской провинции Хаджах.

Uskowi on Iran - اسکویی در باره ایران: Obama says Iran advised Ansarullah against launching armed campaign in 2014

----------


## МиГ-23

Here's an IAF F-16 shot down by a MiG-23

F-16 сбит МиГ-23?
это правда? что ты думаешь об этом


http://www.c-130.net/forum/viewtopic...0e542&start=45

----------


## МиГ-23

Фолклендской войны сбит Harrier

----------


## МиГ-23

сбит F-111

----------


## МиГ-23

Фолклендской войны сбитого Sea Harrier

----------


## МиГ-23



----------


## МиГ-23

https://topwar.ru/117442-ukus-medvedki.html
Обломок хвоста сбитого в Ливане сирийского "мига".

----------


## lindr

Это МиГ-23БН бортовой 2407 поставки 08.1980, зав номер 039321561Х

----------


## МиГ-23

сбит Tornado IDS 1991  г война в Персидском заливе

source  https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo

----------


## МиГ-23

МиГ-23 сбит в 1982 году из-за Ливана
source https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp7BJ41Ojwc

----------


## МиГ-23

Израильский А-4 сбит в октябре 1973 года 

Синайская пустыня, октябрь 1973 года. Мы видим, как сбит израильский истребитель-бомбардировщик, и направляемся туда, где он падает в автомобиле ГАЗ, справа, который нам предоставил пресс-служба египетской армии. Я считаю, как переводчик, моего друга несколько лет назад Мохамеда Абделя Могуэса эль-Афифи, который позднее займет должность связующего звена мечети М-30 в Мадриде. От пилота или следа, хотя можно предположить, потому что мы не видели его выброса, что он бросился на землю среди останков своего самолета. Конечно, по его обычаю израильская боевая часть дня не будет упоминать о потере любого из своих самолетов.




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## МиГ-23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbUtRDjdjo0
Израильский мираж сбит ракетой «Земля-воздух».







Израильский Мираж сбит МиГ-21

https://soldat.pro/en/2018/07/10/mig-21/

----------


## Transit

> Это МиГ-23БН бортовой 2407 поставки 08.1980, зав номер 039321561Х


вроде зав.15626 (на снимке corbis просматривается). Это самолет м-ра Муниба Джарради сбитый 8.6.1982. Летчик попал в плен.




> Израильский А-4 сбит в октябре 1973 года


Самолет А-4Н №99 109-й аэ сбитый 18.10.1973 в р-не Кантары. Летчик к-н Гершен Фонк погиб.

----------


## МиГ-23

иракский Су-22 сбит в ирано-иракской войне

----------


## МиГ-23

египетский Су-7, сбитый во время войны в Йом Кипуре

----------


## МиГ-23

Египетский солдат осматривает обломки израильского «Миража», сбитого возле Исмаилии в ходе войны Судного дня

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbUtRDjdjo0
> Израильский мираж сбит ракетой «Земля-воздух».


В комментариях упоминается, что это тест по QF-102.
Похоже.

----------


## МиГ-23

Photo taken during the rescue of a U.S. Navy F-14 Tomcat crewman who was shot down during Operation Desert Storm. (U.S. Air Force Photo)

Снимок сделан во время спасения члена экипажа F-14 Tomcat ВМС США, сбитого во время операции «Буря в пустыне». (Фото ВВС США)

https://sofrep.com/fightersweep/hawg...escue-mission/

----------


## МиГ-23

> Photo taken during the rescue of a U.S. Navy F-14 Tomcat crewman who was shot down during Operation Desert Storm. (U.S. Air Force Photo)
> 
> Снимок сделан во время спасения члена экипажа F-14 Tomcat ВМС США, сбитого во время операции «Буря в пустыне». (Фото ВВС США)
> 
> https://sofrep.com/fightersweep/hawg...escue-mission/


https://theaviationist.com/2014/10/10/footage-f-4-shot-down-mig/

This clip, part of the documentary “Israel: A Home Movie” was filmed by Moshe Shargal who recalls the day when, in 1973, along with his friends, he witnessed a dogfight between an Israeli Air Force F-4 Kurnass (Sledgehammer) and an Egyptian Mig-17 over Ras Muhammad beach, at the southern extreme of the Sinai Peninsula, overlooking the Gulf of Suez, a territory captured by Israel in the Six-Day War in 1967.

It was Oct. 6, 1973, the day the hostilities started.

----------


## МиГ-23

The Libyans Have a Different Take on Their Battle With the U.S. Navy
In their version, a Libyan Su-22 shot down a U.S. F-14

Ливийцы иначе относятся к битве с ВМС США
По их версии, ливийский Су-22 сбил американский F-14.

While flying north, the Sukhois climbed to an altitude of 22,936 feet, where their pilots received the order to shoot down the intruders. Time and again, ground control informed them that the nearest pair of F-14s was attempting to evade by turning away from incoming Sukhois. Every time, the controller vectored the Su-22s to a new intercept course.

The Libyans thus continued approaching until Zintani sighted the Tomcats and recalled them making a 180-degree turn from his left to his right. Knowing his Su-22 couldn’t turn with the F-14s, he intended to fly what he described as a “surprise maneuver” that should have brought him into a position directly behind one of Tomcats.
Moment later, he fired one R-13M missile that, he claimed, destroyed the lead F-14.

Immediately afterward, according to the Libyans’ reconstruction of the clash, the two Su-22s were ambushed by six other Tomcats — and Zintani and Jafaari ended up floating under their parachutes around 35 miles off the coast of Syrte. Both were recovered by Libyan air force helicopters and brought to Tripoli.

The Libyan version of events claims that a few months later, Libyan fishers recovered a piece of some U.S. Navy aircraft from the waters of Gulf of Sidra. The Libyan air force identified these as belonging to the F-14 Zintani said he shot down.


Летя на север, «Сухие» поднялись на высоту 22 936 футов, где их пилоты получили приказ сбивать нарушителей. Снова и снова наземный контроль сообщал им, что ближайшая пара F-14 пытается уклониться, отворачиваясь от приближающихся Сухих. Каждый раз диспетчер наводил Су-22 на новый курс перехвата.

Таким образом, ливийцы продолжали приближаться, пока Зинтани не заметил котов и не вспомнил, как они развернулись на 180 градусов слева направо. Зная, что его Су-22 не может развернуться с F-14, он намеревался совершить то, что он назвал «внезапным маневром», который должен был привести его в позицию прямо за одним из «Томкэтов».

Мгновение спустя он выпустил одну ракету Р-13М, которая, как он утверждал, уничтожила головной F-14.

Сразу после этого, согласно ливийской реконструкции столкновения, два Су-22 попали в засаду шести других «Томкэтов», а Зинтани и Джафаари оказались на своих парашютах примерно в 35 милях от побережья Сырта. Оба были обнаружены вертолетами ливийских ВВС и доставлены в Триполи.

Ливийская версия событий утверждает, что несколько месяцев спустя ливийские рыбаки извлекли из вод залива Сидра обломок какого-то самолета ВМС США. Ливийские ВВС идентифицировали их как принадлежащие F-14, который, по словам Зинтани, он сбил.

https://warisboring.com/the-libyans-...HDjivrTWAoidPE

----------


## МиГ-23

A still from a gun-camera film taken by Sharifi-Ra’ad’s F-5E on Nov 26, 1980, showing an Iraqi MiG-21bis moments before it hit the ground. Sharifi-Ra’ad Collection photo
Both sides agree that an F-5E and a MiG-21 collided during this dogfight, and both pilots perished, but the Iraqis insist that 1st Lt. Abdullah Lau’aybi intentionally rammed his MiG into Zanjani’s Tiger II — an act that made him a sort of local legend.
Кадр из видеозаписи, снятой на F-5E Шарифи-Раада 26 ноября 1980 года, на котором виден иракский МиГ-21бис за несколько мгновений до того, как он упал на землю. Фото коллекции Шарифи-Раад
Обе стороны согласны с тем, что во время этого воздушного боя столкнулись F-5E и МиГ-21, и оба пилота погибли, но иракцы настаивают на том, что 1-й лейтенант Абдулла Лауайби намеренно врезался своим МиГом в Tiger II Занджани —   действие, которое сделало его своего рода местная легенда.
https://warisboring.com/in-the-iran-...-a-standstill/

----------

